# Question on my lab results



## fefebabii (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello recently I have been suffering from fatigue, weight gain, irregular periods, and bloating. My doctor sent me for lab work with the following results coming back out of range. A thyroid problem was suspected but the values are in range. However, the hormones are on the low side, so I was wondering if it was possible that they could be the cause of my symptoms.

TSH 1.4 range 0.4-4.5
Free T4 0.9 range 0.8-1.8
Total T4 5.8 range 5.6-14.9
Total T3 77 range 76-181

I don't know if it will help but these also showed up out of range.
Phosphorous 4.7 range 2.5-4.5
Calcium 10.4 range 8.6-10.2
Cholesterol 214 range125-200
AST 38 range 10-30
LD 217 range 100-200
Iron 178 range 40-175


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fefebabii said:


> Hello recently I have been suffering from fatigue, weight gain, irregular periods, and bloating. My doctor sent me for lab work with the following results coming back out of range. A thyroid problem was suspected but the values are in range. However, the hormones are on the low side, so I was wondering if it was possible that they could be the cause of my symptoms.
> 
> TSH 1.4 range 0.4-4.5
> Free T4 0.9 range 0.8-1.8
> ...


My goodness! Your FT4 and FT3 are totally in the basement. I am surprised that you can type your post!! No energy; right?

Higher than normal levels of phosphorus (hyperphosphatemia) may be due to or associated with:

Kidney failure 
Hypoparathyroidism 
Diabetic ketoacidosis (when first seen) 
Increased dietary intake (phosphate supplementation)

High Total Calcium - Hypercalcemia

Two of the more common causes of hypercalcemia are:

Hyperparathyroidism, an increase in parathyroid gland function: This condition is usually caused by a benign tumor of the parathyroid gland. This form of hypercalcemia is usually mild and can be present for many years before being noticed. 
Cancer: Cancer can cause hypercalcemia when it spreads to the bones and causes the release of calcium from the bone into the blood or when a cancer produces a hormone similar to PTH, resulting in increased calcium levels. 
Some other causes of hypercalcemia include:

Hyperthyroidism 
Sarcoidosis 
Tuberculosis 
Prolonged immobilization 
Excess Vitamin D intake 
Kidney transplant

You can look the rest up here! Search engine box is on the upper left!

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/calcium/tab/test

More importantly, what has your doctor had to say about all this?


----------



## fefebabii (Aug 22, 2012)

Andros said:


> My goodness! Your FT4 and FT3 are totally in the basement. I am surprised that you can type your post!! No energy; right?
> 
> Higher than normal levels of phosphorus (hyperphosphatemia) may be due to or associated with:
> 
> ...


Yes I have like zero energy! Basically my doctor told me my labs are normal and referred me to a GI for the bloating. When I asked about the thyroid he said there was no way based on my TSH. Should I just leave it alone or try and see an endo?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fefebabii said:


> Yes I have like zero energy! Basically my doctor told me my labs are normal and referred me to a GI for the bloating. When I asked about the thyroid he said there was no way based on my TSH. Should I just leave it alone or try and see an endo?


Your labs are horrendous. Try to find an NP or DO in your area. Endos for the most part specialize in diabetes. Not knocking them; that's just the way it is.

The FREES are what is important here!

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

fefebabii said:


> Yes I have like zero energy! Basically my doctor told me my labs are normal and referred me to a GI for the bloating. When I asked about the thyroid he said there was no way based on my TSH. Should I just leave it alone or try and see an endo?


My God, please don't leave it alone. There is a reason you are feeling this bad -- any doctor who evaluates thyroid problems strictly by TSH alone clearly doesn't have a handle on the last 100+ years of treatment and research. Time to go elsewhere, ASAP. The more I see of this, the more I think medical schools are just cranking out prescription writing robots who do nothing more than see labs as "normal" and completely dismiss the patients' clinical signs & symptoms.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know necessarily that a thyroid problem is the right direction to go. There are several red flags in your labs as Andros said--the calcium, phosphorus and iron.

Calcium levels are tightly regulated by the body, and should not be out of range even slightly:

http://http://www.parathyroid.com/hyperparathyroidism-diagnosis.htm

The high phosphorus and high iron also are problematic. You really need to be seen by and endo who can work you up for hyperparathyroidism and as a female, hemochromatosis for the high iron (see: http://http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hemochromatosis/DS00455)

Both of these issues can cause the symptoms you describe, and match your labs.


----------

